# Car Photos



## RedeXStylE (Jul 18, 2007)

Headed down to a meet with my car club. Here's a few photos from the night.









































































http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v623/RedeXStylE/Newbie Meet 2009/


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Is that Tony's pug ???


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Love the graffiti on the bonnet (golf i think??)


----------



## RedeXStylE (Jul 18, 2007)

MARKETMAN said:


> Is that Tony's pug ???


Yup! It is!


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Looks like a lot of money and effort has been ploughed into those cars. A few years back I was hoping one day my car would look like one of those! 

The OEM brigade will slate them, but I like them!


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Love the Westfield and the Graf on the Golf. Awesome. I like to see some of these modded cars if the work is good quality. Its more OTT than anything i'd ever do myself, but it looks good if done properly. :thumb: cheers!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice skills as always mate


----------



## RedeXStylE (Jul 18, 2007)

MickCTR said:


> Love the Westfield


Yeh, it's a Westfield Megabusa. Sounded the nuts when it came past me at high revs!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Some fantastic cars and graphics there.........................until the yellow whatsitsname with the stupid door.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Some awesome cars there, love that graff'd bonnet! Brilliant bits of photography, too, I love the high contrast, highly saturated look as it really suits the cars well.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Fantastic shots, some uber ugly cars though !


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Good shots mate, any chance of some equip / lens details? are you using off camera flash? they are very well lit shots all in all and I love the end results!!
:thumb:


----------



## Smarties (Mar 3, 2009)

Great Photo's. 
Looks like a good meet up.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

dubnut71 said:


> Good shots mate, any chance of some equip / lens details? are you using off camera flash? they are very well lit shots all in all and I love the end results!!
> :thumb:


yeah same id like to know what was used to get them shots.

Cracking work son! :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

.. if only the guy in the moving car didn't look so bored.....

nice setup. Bounced flash off the ceiling, monopod? No exifs available


----------



## RedeXStylE (Jul 18, 2007)

I used a Canon 400d on manual setting, Sigma 10-22mm, ISO 200, shutter speed 1/4 or 1/6 and used a speedlight to bounce light off the ceiling.

That's all really.


----------



## kazino21 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lovely carbon fibre bonnet on the blue car


----------



## snellfish (Feb 11, 2009)

is that Bluewater carpark? what is that yellow car? *edit* just clicked on link looks like Pug306 
LOVE THIS!


----------



## Reodor (Mar 17, 2009)

Brilliant Photo..


----------



## RedeXStylE (Jul 18, 2007)

The yellow car is a EK Civic Jordan.


----------

